# The Directory of Family Worship



## Croghanite (Dec 18, 2006)

Where can I find the DOFW with scripture proof texts?

http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanWorship/DirectoryOfFamilyWorship.htm


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't know of a version that has them Joe!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 18, 2006)

The Scottish GA didn't have a Parliament breathing down their necks to force them to add any.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2006)

There are no proof texts, Joe, as far as I know, but you may find this commentary/study guide on the DFW to be a help in your studies.


----------

